# Scaly leg and hair loss



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a huge favour to ask. I have a foster doeling here with a serious scaly leg problem.

She has been under a lot of stress as my girls have given her the new girl treatment and is about six months old. She's only supposed to be here another month (she's been here almost three weeks).

I noticed a patch on one of the doeling's legs a week ago and now it's spread like crazy. Here's the pic:









(sorry - can't get the pic to work:
http://livesimplylife.wordpress.com/2013/03/10/scaly-legs/)

(sorry about the glare).

Her other front leg has started too.

She has free choice minerals, hay, salt, soda, water and gets a handful of oats morning and night. She hasn't likely eaten as much as she could have given the herd dynamics but I've seen her eating and drinking so she's getting some.

I have her away from my girls - who show no signs of it and would be so very grateful for your advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you treated for lice or mites yet?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my doeling's legs has started to get scaley, I ordered Nu Stock, which is supposed to be amazing for this kind of thing.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

She's not my goat but gets DE rubbed in every two weeks at home. I'm thinking mites - oh, so did do an oil treatment on the worst leg. 

Is that what it looks like to you too?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

DE every two weeks wouldn't be enough to kill the mites. Mites hatch every seven days and live under the skin, so the DE would work slowly and you would have to apply aggressively.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

mineral oil i read in the yahoo fourm they advised . I've never used tho but they advised it . hope this helps


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard to use ivermectin injectable for leg mites.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. Oil is what I've used for chickens so I figured it would be good. I just wasn't sure that it was mites for sure.


----------

